
Open Banking: Britain's gigantic financial experiment - adam-a
https://news.sky.com/story/open-banking-britains-gigantic-financial-experiment-11204816
======
adam-a
There's a good explanation of what this means on Wired [1]. Hopefully this
means the end of financial planning apps asking for my online banking
password. Interestingly they also suggest online payments might go directly
through the bank rather than a payment provider like WorldPay, but I guess
that depends on how varied the APIs are.

1: [http://www.wired.co.uk/article/open-banking-cma-
psd2-explain...](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/open-banking-cma-
psd2-explained)

